# ICD-10 for Lynch Syndrome



## tracylc10

I am looking for an ICD-10 code for Lynch Syndrome.  Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Cynthia Hughes

*Lynch Syndrome*

Usually symptoms would be reported in the absence of alphabetic index guidance but there may not be symptoms in this case. I think that if there is a confirmed abnormal gene, you can report codes from category Z15 (probably Z15.09 since Lynch indicates a susceptibility to colon cancer and many other cancers) followed by codes for family history of cancer as known. If the patient has been diagnosed with a cancer that is still present, that diagnosis would be reported followed by the Z15 and family history codes indicating the patient's increased susceptibility to other cancers.

I hope that helps.


----------



## tracylc10

Thank you.  Helps a lot.


----------

